# Tori Spelling - Ja, sie ist schwanger!



## Mandalorianer (12 Apr. 2011)

*Tori Spelling Ja, sie ist schwanger!​*

Ein süßes Bäuchlein gab Anlass für viele Spekulation – und wie nun klar wird, waren diese gar nicht mal so verkehrt. Wie Tori Spelling nun über Twitter bestätigt hat, werden sie und Ehemann Dean McDemott zum dritten Mal Eltern.


Es wurde getuschelt, spekuliert und gerätselt: Ist sie nun schwanger oder ist sie es nicht? Erst vor kurzem wurde Tori Spelling mit einem verdächtigen Bäuchlein gesichtet, doch der einstige Star aus „90210“ schwieg beharrlich zu den süßen Gerüchten – bis jetzt. Über Twitter verkündete Tori die frohe Botschaft und bestätigte damit, was die meisten bereits geahnt haben.

„Ich weiß, dass es viele Spekulationen gab, also wollte ich, dass ihr es alle von mir hört... Es ist offiziell ... Dean und ich sind SCHWANGER!!!“, verriet die 37-Jährige glücklich. In welchem Monat Tori ist und ob sie schon weiß, ob es diesmal ein Mädchen oder Junge wird, behielt die blonde Schauspielerin allerdings für sich.

Für Tori und ihren Ehemann Dean McDermott (44) ist es das dritte gemeinsame Kind. Die beiden sind bereits Eltern von Liam (4) und Stella (2). Erst letzte Woche urlaubte die Familie in New York und genoss dort ein bisschen Zeit für sich.

BUNTE.de freut sich schon darauf, Toris wachsenden Babybauch zu bewundern und gratuliert ganz herzlich zur Schwangerschaft! 
*

Glückwunsch
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------

